# How to put SQL query result into a file



## Guest (14. Aug 2005)

Zum beispiel:

ich habe eine Tabelle und führe die SELECT Komande durch:

SELECT * from BOOKS;

ich wollte Ergebniss in ein FILE (books.txt) einfügen

ist es möglich?!


----------



## DP (14. Aug 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ist es möglich?!



ja.


----------



## Gast (14. Aug 2005)

Wie macht man es, ich konnte nicht im Google finden


----------



## Gast (15. Aug 2005)

Na ja, nach 12 Stunde die Lösung ist herausgekommen worden, SPOOL


----------

